# Camping In The Cold



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

New record for us. We're camping in Salt Lake City now. The low last night was 1 degree. It's not going to get above freezing for the next couple days. Outback is holding up well and we are nice and warm.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The Outback should keep you comfortable in those temperatures. If you aren't already doing it, I'd open the roof vents a 1/2 inch, just to have a little fresh air, and reduce condensation buildup.

Have fun!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

vdub said:


> New record for us. We're camping in Salt Lake City now. The low last night was 1 degree. It's not going to get above freezing for the next couple days. Outback is holding up well and we are nice and warm.


Stay Warm!!

I noticed you did not have amine filled in on your map........... Ya know there is a rally up there in august...Just Sayin


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I'd open the roof vents a 1/2 inch, just to have a little fresh air, and reduce condensation buildup.


Actually, we don't have any condensation -- we have ice on the windows. I went to Home Depot and bought some 2' wide silver, bubble wrap and cut pieces to fit in the windows. Orginially, I did that several years ago to keep sun out of whatever side was facing south in order to take a load of the a/c. But, it's also a pretty decent insulator, so I made pieces for all windows. Without the bubble wrap, it would be very uncomfortable in the rv. So, anyway, there's a little bit of ice between the window and bubble wrap.

We are heating, for the most part, with two small ceramic heaters. One is plugged directly into the normal rv circuitry and the other is plugged into a "special outlet" that I installed a while back. The "special outlet" leads to the outside and I can plug it into the 20amp circuit of the shore power -- essentially turning the rv into a 50amp rig.

The two ceramic heaters keep the rv heated to about 55 degrees above ambient. Add in the bubble wrap insulation and I gain another 10 degrees. The rv gas heater only kicks on when we drop below 68 inside. The gas heater will kick on several times during the night, but rarely during the day.

I wouldn't be here in this cold weather if I didn't have to be, but the Outback is keeping us warm and comfortable, so no problems. All my doc appts start next week. I think I will be more lab rat than patient, but we'll see.



> I noticed you did not have maine filled in on your map...


We have been to Maine a lot, but it was with our old Prowler trailer. Maine is beautiful! We love it there. Maybe we'll get back there some day.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

vdub said:


> > I noticed you did not have maine filled in on your map...
> 
> 
> We have been to Maine a lot, but it was with our old Prowler trailer. Maine is beautiful! We love it there. Maybe we'll get back there some day.


End of August I hear is nice







Just sayin


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We are in El Paso, TX and last night it was -14c or 3f... brrr! We left home to get away from this stuff!


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

U shud come to calgary its a Balmy +6C 2day!! snow meltin like crazy!!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We are in Mesa right now...25c today. We are leaving to go home to Winterpeg tomorrow. We have a grandchild to be born by the end of Feb. Our first!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

here in VT we may need the AC by the weekend!! Today 36F and some rain at 4pm, snow, high wind warning, 28F at 6pm, snowing, windy and 12F at 9pm! The forecast for tomorrow you ask??? Wind, snow showers and a high of 9degrees! Fast forward to Friday's forecast mostly sunny and 43F!!!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

A balmy 27C down here in S. Cal, El Centro.


----------

